# I have been seen.



## 568129

Was ist die richtige Uebersetzung von dem oben stehenden Satz:

1.Ich bin gesehen worden.
2. Ich wurde gesehen.
3.Ich wurde gesehen haben.
4. Ich wurde sehen.

Wenn geht die folgende formel: ich+ wurde+ infinitiv 
zum beispiel Ich wurde essen. Oder geht "wurde" nur mit "partizip II"?


----------



## AfterDark17

Hallo! 

I have been seen. - Ich bin gesehen worden.  
Maybe also 2.) "Ich wurde gesehen" might be true. 

"Ich wurde essen." doesn't make any sense. Did you mean: "Ich habe gegessen" (I have eaten/I ate)? or "Ich wurde gegessen" (I have been eaten/I was eaten)? 
I know how grammatically right sentenses look like but I don't know much about the rules behind, so I don't even know what a partizip II is XD


----------



## 568129

Sind die folgenden Saetze grammatikalisch richtig: 

3.Ich wurde gesehen haben.
4. Ich wurde sehen.
5. Ich wurde essen.

Wann kann man die folgende formel benutzen: ich + wurde + infinitiv
 zum beispiel ich wurde spielen

und wann kann man die folgende formel benutzen ich+ wurde+ partizip 2 + haben 
zum beispiel: ich wurde gesehen haben


----------



## AfterDark17

None of these sentenses is/are(?) grammatically right. 

3.) Ich bin gesehen worden (I was seen) or Ich habe gesehen (I have seen)
4.) Ich wurde gesehen (I was seen)
5) Ich wurde gegessen (I was eaten)

"Ich wurde spielen" is wrong, too. It should be like "Ich habe gespielt" (I have played).

I don't know any examples for ich + wurde + infinitiv. It's always the past participle you use.
a) Ich wurde eingeladen. (I was invited)
b) Ich wurde geliebt. (I was loved)

In active sentenses you use ich + habe + past participle:
c) Ich habe gesehen. (I have seen)
d) Ich habe gelebt (I have lived)
e) Ich habe gegessen (I have eaten)
f) Ich habe geschlafen (I have slept)

"ich wurde gesehen haben" = wrong; "ich bin gesehen worden" (I have been seen) = true

I now notice that any sentense with "wurde" is a passive sentense. Active ones are built with "habe".


----------



## 568129

Dann "wurde" geht immer mit partizip II. "Wurde" geht niemal mit infinitiv zum beispiel ich wurde sehen. 

Haben niemal geht mit "ich wurde gesehen" zum beispiel ich wurde gesehen haben


----------



## AfterDark17

Yeh, right: "Ich wurde sehen" is wrong, but "Ich wurde gesehen" is correct. 

The 2nd statement is true, too. "Ich wurde gesehen haben" is incorrect. 
But "Ich habe gegessen haben" would be incorrect as well. 
You could say like: "Ich hatte gegessen". (That's earlier in time than 'Ich habe gegessen'.)
"Ich würde gegessen haben" would be a grammatically correct sentense though it's never used in everday language (though I can only speak for Austria). (I would have eaten.)


----------



## 568129

Sind die folgenden Saetze grammatikalisch richtig:

Ich werde essen. I will eat. 
Ich werde gegessen. I will have eaten.
Ich werde gegessen haben. I will have had eaten.


----------



## AfterDark17

"Ich werde essen" -> Correct
"Ich werde gegessen" means "I'm eaten." I will have eaten = "Ich werde gegessen haben."
I will have had eaten = "Ich werde gegessen gehabt haben." (The last sentense sounds weird, cos I've never used that in practice )


----------



## 568129

I will have had eaten = "Ich werde gegessen gehabt haben. Das ist umgangsprache oder?

Ich werde gegessen bedeutet dann, dass jemand mich gegessen hat. Ist das richtig?


----------



## AfterDark17

Nein, das ist keine Umgangssprache. In der Umgangssprache werden solche Zeiten gar nicht benutzt. For instance, where I live we only use Present Tense, Perfect Tense and - sometimes - Future Tense. No Past Perfect Tense, not even Past Tense. 

Ja, _fast richtig. Ich glaube ich habe weiter oben einen Uebersetzungsfehler gemacht. "Ich werde gegessen" rather means that it's going on _right now_. (I'm being eaten.)
"jemand hat mich gegessen" is already over and means "somebody ate me"/"somebody has eaten me"


----------



## 568129

ich werde gegessen bedeutet dann, dass in diesem augenblick jemand mich isst.Das hat kein Sinn wenn ein Mensch das sagt. Falls ein currywurst sprechen kann, wenn jemand den currywurst isst,koennte der currywurst sagen: Ich werde gegessen. Dann haette "Ich werde gegessen" sinn.


----------



## AfterDark17

Jap, genau.

Nur falls es dich interessiert, der Satz sollte/koennte so lauten:
"Wenn jemand eine Currywurst isst und diese Currywurst sprechen koennte, koennte die Currywurst sagen: Ich werde gegessen."

der Curry
die Wurst
Bei zusammengesetzten Woertern wird immer der Artikel des hinteren Wortes verwendet: *die *Curry*wurst*.

(auch zB: die Butter; das Brot; *das *Butter*brot*)


----------



## 568129

dann Ich werde beobachtet. I am being watched. Jemand beobachtet mich in diesem augenblick.

I will have had eaten = "Ich werde gegessen gehabt haben. Das ist Oesterreiches Deutsch.  

"Ich werde gegessen haben" bedeutet I will have eaten.
koennte "Ich werde gegessen"bedeuten auch i will be eaten.


----------



## AfterDark17

Your first line is completely correct.

Really? Why do you think that?

Yes, totally correct.


----------



## 568129

"Ich werde gegessen haben" bedeutet I  will have eaten.
Ich werde gegessen"bedeutet i will be eaten. 		 		  		  		 		  		  		  		  		 			 			 				
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



http://forum.wordreference.com/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=10834105


----------



## 568129

ist das richtig?


----------



## Gernot Back

568129 said:


> "Ich werde gegessen haben" bedeutet I  will have eaten.
> Ich werde gegessen"bedeutet i will be eaten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ist das richtig?


Ja, das ist richtig!


568129 said:


> Sind die folgenden Saetze grammatikalisch richtig:
> 
> 3.Ich wurde gesehen haben.
> 4. Ich wurde sehen.
> 5. Ich wurde essen.


Could it be that you meant the following, which would be correct German?_3. Ich w*ü*rde gesehen haben.
_(aber besser: _Ich hätte gesehen._)_ 
   -> I would have seen._
_  4. Ich w*ü*rde sehen.
_(oder:_ Ich sähe._)_ 
    -> I would see._
_  5. Ich w*ü*rde essen.
_ (oder:_ Ich äße._) _
    -> I would eat._​Please always make sure that you write German Umlauts. If they are not on your keyboard that is no excuse, since you can pick them in the top right corner of the large editor. There is no need to write sth. like:


568129 said:


> Oesterreiches


----------



## Dan2

Gernot Back said:


> 568129 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ich werde gegessen"bedeutet i will be eaten.
> 
> ist das richtig?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ja, das ist richtig!
Click to expand...

Logically (which may not reflect actual usage), one would expect this sentence to mean "I am (being) eaten"; and "I will be eaten" to be expressed by "Ich werde gegessen werden". Are you saying that that's not correct, Gernot?

More reasonable example: We are just finishing making a movie that we think will be very successful.  Would we not say, "Dieser Film wird überall (in der Welt) gesehen werden" (future passive)?  Then, once it is indeed in the process of being seen everywhere, it would seem that one would then say, "Dieser Film wird überall (in der Welt) gesehen" (present passive).


----------



## Gernot Back

Dan2 said:


> Logically (which may not reflect actual usage), one would expect this sentence to mean "I am (being) eaten"; and "I will be eaten" to be expressed by "Ich werde gegessen werden". Are you saying that that's not correct, Gernot?


No, you are right. Probably I didn't read this carefully enough!

The first choice to talk about the future in German, however, is indeed the present tense in combination with a temporal adverb.

A guy in a cannibal's cooking pot slowly heating up may still be able to talk and might say:_In zwei Stunden werde ich gegessen._​... while someone actually in the process of being eaten would probably no longer be  able to talk at all.



Dan2 said:


> More reasonable example: We are just finishing making a movie that we think will be very successful.  Would we not say, "Dieser Film wird überall (in der Welt) gesehen werden" (future passive)?


Yes, here you would use the future tense in German, but this is a lot less due to the fact that you are talking about the future, but rather because you cannot be sure about your assumption concerning the future.

The _future _tense in German has almost nothing to do with future, it is primarily about expressing uncertainty! If you are sure about your statement and if there is a temporal adverb expressing the future you don't need the future tense:_Dieser Film wird ab morgen überall (in der Welt) gesehen._​


----------



## Bahiano

Dan2 said:


> Logically (which may not reflect actual usage), one would expect this sentence to mean "I am (being) eaten"; and "I will be eaten" to be expressed by "Ich werde gegessen werden". Are you saying that that's not correct, Gernot?
> 
> More reasonable example: We are just finishing making a movie that we think will be very successful. Would we not say, "Dieser Film wird überall (in der Welt) gesehen werden" (future passive)? Then, once it is indeed in the process of being seen everywhere, it would seem that one would then say, "Dieser Film wird überall (in der Welt) gesehen" (present passive).


Dan2,
what probably causes confusion could be the fact that FuturI (werden + Infinitiv) is often (if not allways) replaced by Präsens:
Die Welt *wird* morgen den Film *sehen* --> Die Welt *sieht* morgen den Film = The world will see the film tomorrow.
*X* = FuturI
*X* = Präsens

The same is true for passive tense:
Der Film *wird* morgen (von der Welt) *gesehen* *werden* --> Der Film *wird* morgen (von der Welt) *gesehen* = The film will be seen (by the world) tomorrow
*X* = FuturI
*X* = Passiv

I hope my designs are helpful for clearance...


----------



## Dan2

Thanks guys.  I think we can summarize what both of you have said as follows: From a purely grammatical point of view (and perhaps when taking an exam in a German class), present passive of "sehen" is "ich werde gesehen" and future passive is "ich werde gesehen werden".  But in idiomatic German, the passive future is treated no differently from the active future: it is typically replaced by the present, with the future aspect implied by adverbs or just by context.

And for completeness, given the thread title, the _past_ passive is formed just as one would expect: by putting the passive-former "werden" in the past, which can be done with the preterite, "Ich wurde gesehen", or, as is the case with all verbs in colloquial German, with helping verb + past participle (Partizip 2), "Ich bin gesehen worden".


----------



## AfterDark17

Hi Dan2, everything you mentioned is correct.



> But in idiomatic German, the passive future is treated no differently  from the active future: it is typically replaced by the present, with  the future aspect implied by adverbs or just by context.


Yep, that's true, although there are a few exceptions, as Gernot already mentioned:


Gernot Back said:


> The _future _tense in German has almost nothing to do with future, it is primarily about expressing uncertainty!


When you use Present Tense instead of Future Tense it means that it will certainly happen.


----------



## ABBA Stanza

568129 said:


> I will have had eaten.


Do you say that in the States, then? I know "I will have eaten", as in:

_I will have eaten by the time you arrive._

However, I can't remember having heard or used _"I will have *had* <verb pp.>"_ (where pp=past participle). When would you use it?

Cheers,
Abba


----------



## 568129

Welche von den folgenden Uebersetzungen sind richtig:

Ich werde gegessen. I am eaten.
Ich werde gegessen. I am being eaten.
Ich werde gegessen. I will be eaten.


----------



## Gernot Back

568129 said:


> Welche von den folgenden Uebersetzungen sind richtig:
> 
> Ich werde gegessen. I am eaten.
> Ich werde gegessen. I am being eaten.
> Ich werde gegessen. I will be eaten.


Was sind das nur immer für komische Beispielsätze? Da muss man sich ja so etwas wie einen sprechenden Whopper oder Big-Mac vorstellen!

Wenn du bestimmte Zeitadverbien hinzufügst, können dies alles richtige Übersetzungen sein:_Ich werde *oft *gegessen. I am (my kind is) eaten (frequently)._
_ Ich werde *gerade *gegessen. I am being eaten (in this very moment)._
_ Ich werde *gleich *gegessen. I will be eaten (the next moment)._​


----------



## 568129

Aber wenn der Satz keine zeitadverbien hat, was ist die Uebersetzung?

Was ist die uebersetzung nur fuer: Ich werde gegessen. 

a)I am eaten.
b) I am being eaten.
c) I will be eaten.

oder ist es keiner der Aussagen trifft zu


----------



## Gernot Back

568129 said:


> Aber wenn der Satz keine *Z*eitadverbien hat, was ist die *Ü*bersetzung?
> 
> Was ist die *Ü*bersetzung nur f*ü*r: Ich werde gegessen.
> 
> a)I am eaten.
> b) I am being eaten.
> c) I will be eaten.


Use "go advanced" version of the editor to write *ümläü**ts*.

Wie gesagt: Je nach Kontext kann *jede *dieser Übersetzungen richtig sein. Um das klar zu machen, brauchen wir im Deutschen entweder Zeitadverbien direkt im Satz oder sonstigen Kontext, aus dem der zeitliche Aspekt hervorgeht.


----------



## 568129

aber wenn der Satz keine Adverbien hat, was  bedeutet es

was bedeutet nur: Ich werde gegessen.


----------



## Gernot Back

568129 said:


> aber wenn der Satz keine Adverbien hat, was  bedeutet es
> 
> was bedeutet nur: Ich werde gegessen.


Das ist insbesondere bei diesem *grotesken *Satz ohne Adverbien und/oder  ohne sonstigen Kontext nicht zu entscheiden.


----------



## AfterDark17

Gernot already gave the answer you were looking for:
"Ich werde gegessen" (without words like often, tomorrow,...) could have *any *of these 3 meanings.


----------



## Dan2

ABBA Stanza said:


> 568129 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will have had eaten.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you say that in the States, then?
Click to expand...

I'm not familiar with it. (_I will have had *breakfast*_ is of course fine.) (Different "had".)



ABBA Stanza said:


> I know "I will have  eaten", as in:
> 
> _I will have eaten by the time you arrive._


----------



## 568129

Dann die folgenden Saetze sind richtig:

Ich werde gegessen. I am eaten. Diese bedeutung gilt,Wenn es keine adverbien hat. weil 
Ich werde gegessen werden. bedeutet I will be eaten.


----------



## AfterDark17

"Ich werde gegessen" couldn't only mean "I am eaten" but also "I'm being eaten" or "I'll be eaten". As long as there are no temporal adverbs and without the context you cannot be sure how exactly this sentense is meant.

"Ich werde gegessen werden" is definitely Future Tense and has only one meaning: "I will be eaten".


----------



## 568129

Ohne Adverbien kann "ich werde gegessen" nur bedeuten I am eaten.


----------



## berndf

568129 said:


> Ohne Adverbien kann "ich werde gegessen" nur bedeuten I am eaten.


You were just told the opposite.


----------



## 568129

Es ist schwer zu glauben,dass eine Aussage keine feste Bedeutung hat, wenn es allein ohne Zeitadverbien steht. Eine Aussage muss eine bestimmte Bedeutung haben.


----------



## berndf

Verschiede Sprachen treffen in ihrer Grammatik unterschiedliche Unterscheidungen. Deutsch unterscheidet nicht zwischen "I am" und "I am being". Darum machen Deutsche im Englischen auch oft Fehler bei der Anwendung der "continuous form", weil ihnen die Unterscheidung fremd ist. Auch wird statt des Futur auch oft der Präsens verwandt. Ohne Kontext kann man sich nie sicher sein, ob mit dem Präsens die Gegenwart oder die Zukunft gemeint ist. Im Ganzen hat Deutsch ein deutlich weniger differenziertes Zeitenschema als Englisch.


----------



## Dan2

568129 said:


> Es ist schwer zu glauben,dass eine Aussage keine feste Bedeutung hat, wenn es allein ohne Zeitadverbien steht. Eine Aussage muss eine bestimmte Bedeutung haben.


No. A more general comment as a follow-up to Berndf's:

Even _within_ a language a sentence typically has more than one meaning. But you're demanding to be given "the one specific meaning" of a _German_ sentence in terms of one _English_ sentence.  Languages just don't work that way.


----------

